# Crude.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, MIke

https://www.agweb.com/article/us-oil-imports-lowest-since-1950s/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

So....Why are gas prices going up?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Greed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Same with the steel industry.....U.S. Steel just saw huge price jumps with the larger tariffs on imports. Greed mixed with some collusion made all the easier by huge monopolies.....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Same with the steel industry.....U.S. Steel just saw huge price jumps with the larger tariffs on imports. Greed mixed with some collusion made all the easier by huge monopolies.....


The thing that upsets me with the steel industry is I don't think those large US mills will reinvest the profits like Trump wants. They will just line the pockets of the investment groups that own them...


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

PaMike said:


> The thing that upsets me with the steel industry is I don't think those large US mills will reinvest the profits like Trump wants. They will just line the pockets of the investment groups that own them...


Same thing as the oil companies up here. The executives suck all the money out, claim bankruptcy, sell the business to another company and are able to unload all the abandoned/unprofitable wells to the province, and then carry on business. The courts have ruled this is ok and now us taxpayers are on the hook for $8 billion to clean up and reclaim these "orphan" wells.

We got three oil wells on our place the company quit paying the lease on two years ago and the government don't seem to care. Kinda frustrating when nobody seems to care.

Dyed (off road) diesel is nearly $1 CAD/ litre or $3 US/ gal. Where is all that money going??


----------

